# huge texas fullpipe.



## 227angrydonkeys (Jan 3, 2012)

I got into Urb ex through looking for old swimming pools and fullpipes to skate and I just read this article written by Salba about the search for a huge lost pipe in the desert somewhere and the subsequent mission to find it and skate it. I figured i'd post it up.
http://www.salbaland.com/texas.html


----------



## night crawler (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell of a story but just a pity there were no photo's of the pipe to go with it, least I know where the half pipe name come from.


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Jan 3, 2012)

Ill see if i can find some pictures of the beast.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to skate many many moons ago and I've heard of this beast

Mt. Baldy pipeline is a skateboarders wet dream

http://www.coastalbc.com/skate/st701weeincalifornia.htm


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel strangely.... unmoved.


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Jan 3, 2012)

Found it. Its here 
[ame]http://maps.google.com/maps?q=229+Coke+County,+Tex,+United+States&hl=en&ll=31.896287,-100.511813&spn=0.009619,0.01929&sll=31.896785,-100.493215&sspn=0.019238,0.038581&vpsrc=6&hnear=Texas+229+Loop,+Robert+Lee,+Coke,+Texas+76945&t=h&z=16[/ame]


----------



## Gramma6 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not into skating at all but I have to admit that was an interesting story. I can relate to the part where they got busted for trespassing as I guess it's happened to many of us on here in one way or another. Goes with the territory.


----------



## st33ly (Jan 3, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> I used to skate many many moons ago and I've heard of this beast
> 
> Mt. Baldy pipeline is a skateboarders wet dream
> 
> http://www.coastalbc.com/skate/st701weeincalifornia.htm



Snap! I stopped skateboarding around 4 years ago. I wanted to skate any kind of fullpipe I could find.


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Jan 3, 2012)

Theres a skateable outfall near bolton apparently, you just dam it with a bag of cat litter and you can skate it a while. Also got my eye on a couple of things at pyestock.........
Theres an abandoned school near swanage with a great skateable pool outside where We had an amazing session about 3 years ago too.


----------



## Vysie (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm no skater boy but that story is Hella cool


----------

